# Line Out Converter Low RCA Voltage



## Moto7451 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Here's my setup:

2013 Camaro 1LT RS

Stock head unit (MyLink)
Blaupunkt EMA455
PAC LP7-2 LOC
Rockford Fosgate Prime R2 Subwoofer in a low profile box
Stock speakers running off the amp until I get some time to throw JBL GTO928s in the rear deck and perhaps some JBL GTO608, P660s, or P662s (I'll leave this discussion for another thread) in the front.

Here's my problem:

I'm having a weird issue with my audio setup. I assume it's due to a bad LOC but before I purchase a new one/return the old one, I wanted to see what you guys thought and rule out a n00b setup issue on my part.

I'm seeing really low voltage out of the LOC's RCAs. When setting the radio's front to rear balance to two ticks from all the way in the rear, the volume set to maximum, and the LOC's gain set to max, I measure no more than 0.65VAC and nominally 0.3-0.4v coming from the LOC's RCAs. Voltage measured on the loc's input side from the rear speaker lines is 3.6v. The LOC's manual implies that up to 8v should be achievable and demonstrates a 4v RCA line level output. 

I've had to max out the gain on the amp and the fronts still drown out the rears without the extreme speaker balance setting, and the rears can not attain the same maximum volume level as before. I should be blowing out or at least distorting the crap out of the stock speakers with this setup at max volume/max gain .

I'm going to see about using the LOC just as an AMP turn on and run the head unit's rear speaker wires into the high inputs on the AMP. I'm hoping that will show the issue is with the LOC.

Thoughts?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

If you're reading 3.6v on the speaker-level signal, that means you're getting about 4 watts to the rear speaker (assuming 4 ohm speakers).

3.6=sqrt(4x)

= ~4 watts

That doesn't seem right at all. Your LOC can only do so much with that low of a signal. Try the high-level inputs on the amp though, it won't cost you anything and will at least help troubleshoot if the headunit signal is really the problem.


----------



## Moto7451 (Jun 1, 2014)

The stock rear speakers are 2 ohm on the plain jane OEM Camaro sound system. I'm running the rear speakers off my amp and only have the LOC connected to the rear speaker wires. I would assume it would present itself as a 2-4 ohm load... Maybe that's a bad assumption. I'll test it tomorrow if for no other reason than to collect another data point.


----------



## Moto7451 (Jun 1, 2014)

Turns out my LOC is broken. At least the turn on works properly. I'm now bumping on the high level inputs .


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

glad you got it figured out, but it sounds like it was working. an LOC is designed to knock the voltage down to RCA level. so if you are putting in 8vac it will put out2-3 volts. with only 3-4 volts of input, its not going to put out much. Honestly, if you only have 3-4 volts on the speaker wires, you can put that into ANY RCA input.


----------

